# Bräuchte Hilfe!



## Pummel (13. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

also ich bräuchte da mal Hilfe, falls das möglich wäre.
ICh bin nicht so gut in Photoshop und co. und bräuchte aber einen Banner und ein Logo für meine NHL online Liga FireonIce.
derzeit gibt es schon eine homepage, die ich aber überarbeite, 
is aber noch net soweit
zu finden ist sie unter
http://www.fireonice.de (die jetzige)
und 
http://fireonice.de/hp2/warteliste.php
is aber noch net sehr weit die andere page.
Jedenfalls bräuchte ich halt nen Banner, der zu der 2. homepage oben drüber passt.Falls mir da jemand helfen kann. Kann man ja irgendwie mit Feuer und Ice machen oder so. Ich denke ihr habt da schon ideen, seid ja profis .
Ein Logo bräuchte ich auch noch. Also wer mir helfen will, kann sich ja mal melden
136070494 oder mail
pummel@fireonice.de

wer mir sonst noch ratschläge zur HP geben will, was ich besser machen sollte und so kann sich auch melden
Danke Pummel


----------



## Johnny (13. Oktober 2002)

-> Job-Forum


----------



## Pummel (13. Oktober 2002)

ja im job forum kann ich nix posten
wie soll ich das dann machen ??


----------



## |mo| (13. Oktober 2002)

Hi!

Also, 'nen Banner kann ich dir auch nicht machen (hab' selbst nix drauf in PS), aber du wolltest ja auch Komentare zum Design hörn. Also, ich muss sagen, deine erste Page gefällt mir weitaus besser als der neue Entwurf. Das kommt daher, das die erste viel großzügiger und übersichtlicher wirkt, durch das weiß. Bei der zweiten würde ich unbedingt noch eine zusätzliche Farbe einbauen (z.B. wieder weiß) weil so ist das alles zu einheitlich!

Gruß mo


----------



## X-trOn (13. Oktober 2002)

also die zweite Seite is nicht schlecht würd halt noch eine heller schrift nehmen und die Farben ein bisschen heller machn (sind mir momentsn noch ein bisschen zu dunkel) sonst is sie ganz gut.

Fürs Banner: Links würd ich Feuer machen das vom Linken rand reinkommt (so ein Flammen stoß) und rechts halt eine Eisoberfläche oder einen Screen von NHL der halt viel eis Zeigt in die Mitte schreibst du Fire (ins Feuer) on Ice (ins Eis) Feuer mit einer Feuer SChrift (Feuerschrift TUT) on schwarz oder weiß und Ice ins Eis (mit Eischschrift TUT)


Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Pummel (13. Oktober 2002)

Die Idee is ja gut, nur leider kann ich das nicht umsetzen 
wenn du mir helfen würdest


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (13. Oktober 2002)

> Fürs Banner: Links würd ich Feuer machen das vom Linken rand reinkommt (so ein Flammen stoß) und rechts halt eine Eisoberfläche oder einen Screen von NHL der halt viel eis Zeigt in die Mitte schreibst du Fire (ins Feuer) on Ice (ins Eis) Feuer mit einer Feuer SChrift (Feuerschrift TUT) on schwarz oder weiß und Ice ins Eis (mit Eischschrift TUT)


TUT = Tutorial = Step by Step Anleitung.
Probiers doch einfach mal !


----------



## Johnny (13. Oktober 2002)

Japp,
hier bei Tutorials.de gibts extra 'ne Sektion dafür (ach nein )
auf "Tutorials" klicken und dann "Photoshop-Tutorials". Dort wirst du sicher fündig. (Es bringt doch auch viel mehr Spaß, sich selber etwas beizubringen und es zu können  )

Viel Spaß beim durcharbeiten


----------



## X-trOn (13. Oktober 2002)

Fals es Detailfragen gibt stehn wir dir gerne zu verfügung, die Schrift ist mal ganz leicht hinzubekomen mit den diversen Tut, falls du keine findest schau bei google unter Photoshop Tuts oder so.

Für das Feuer findest du sicher auch was und fürs eis nimm halt ein vorhandens Pic (Screenshot oder sonstirgendwie gerendert --> Achtung Besitzer fragen ob dus haben darfst!)

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Pummel (13. Oktober 2002)

ok thx für die infos
also das fire hab ich einigermassen hingebracht, so langsam lern ichs wohl, macht auch ne menge spaß selbst seine sachen zu machen.
nur das ice, da hab ich noch keine konkreten vorstellungen
mal guckn
nochmals danke


----------



## Pummel (13. Oktober 2002)

ach ja noch ne frage an euch
wenn ich nun das logo und den banner schon mach, könnt ich gleich eine neue Navigation für die 2.page erstellen, 
kann mir da jemand nen tipp geben, url oder sowas??
wie könnt ich die navigation machen, mit photoshop oder ... ??

schonmal danke im vorraus


----------



## X-trOn (14. Oktober 2002)

Klar kannst du die Navigations in Ps machen (also eigentlich nur die Buttons und die Restliche Grafik) die setzt du nacher in Dreamweaver oder was du auch sonst verwendest zusammen. (Also naviagtion zeichnen, alles in kleine Bilder zerschneiden->"Slice"->Bilder einfügen ud teilweise verlinken->voilá fertig)

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Ford Prefect (14. Oktober 2002)

...wobei es stilvoller ist, wenn du nicht  Dreamweaver u.ä. benutzt, sondern die ganze Seite selbst schreibst... 

Wenn du jetzt noch sagst, wie die Naviagtion in etwa aussehen sollte, können wir vielleicht sogar wieder mit einem Tutorial oder Tipp dienen!


----------

